# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  Cómo hacer extracto de ortigas para repeler plagas

## msantini

tyulkjhgfdfghjk.jpg  Foto: portalfruticola.com     *Preparado de ortiga para repeler plagas en el huerto * 
El macerado líquido de las hojas de ortiga (Urtica urens) es uno de los preparados ecológicos más fáciles de elaborar y de mejor poder repelente de insectos picadores-chupadores como pulgones, mosca blanca, ácaros, etc. Además, también se utiliza como abono foliar (de aplicación en hojas) por su contenido de nitrógeno y micronutrientes minerales. 
Una característica propia de esta planta es la irritación de la piel al entrar en contacto con las hojas y tallos, esto se debe a los pelos urticantes (irritantes) que al romperse liberan estas sustancias.   *Materiales*  
 Un puñado de hojas de ortiga fresca
 1 litro de agua
 Recipiente de plástico con tapa
 Una tijera
 1 pequeño trozo de jabón blanco de ropa   *Preparación* 
Las plantas de ortiga se pueden conseguir en parques, jardines, etc. es una planta que crece durante temporadas frías ( 14  18 °C), por lo que en invierno es relativamente fácil de conseguir.
Al conseguir las plantas se procede a extraer las hojas con cuidado, debido a que estas hojas poseen pelos muy finos que causan irritaciones al ser tocados, de preferencia se debe utilizar una tijera. 
Después de tener las hojas listas se colocan dentro de un recipiente y se agrega el agua de modo que las cubra totalmente. Después se tapa y se coloca en un lugar fresco. 
Se deja reposar alrededor de 1 a 2 días; al finalizar este periodo se precede a retirar la tapa y a tamizar el líquido (separarlo del sólido), este líquido estará listo para ser aplicado a las plantas. Una característica de este preparado es su olor característico el cual es muy fuerte y fácil de impregnarse si es tocado. Sin embargo, este olor no causa daños en la planta, por lo que puede ser aplicado sin ningún problema.   *Aplicación* 
La dosis de aplicación varía, sin embargo la más usada es la de 1 / 2, es decir una taza de líquido de ortigas por cada 2 tazas de agua. Se debe aplicar con ayuda de un rociador para que las gotas finas queden adheridas a las hojas; si se desea una mayor adherencia y poder repelente se puede disolver un pequeño pedazo de jabón blanco de lavar ropa. 
Para un mejor control de los insectos picadores-chupadores se debe aplicar este preparado en la parte superior e inferior de las hojas, debido a que estos insectos se desarrollan en el inferior de las hojas. Se debe aplicar de preferencia una vez por semana para evitar que sea atacado por las plagas o cada día cuando la plaga ya está presente. 
De no utilizarse todo el preparado se puede almacenar en el refrigerador, en la parte baja, de esta forma puede durar de 1 a 2 meses sin perder sus poder repelente.   *PURIN DE ORTIGA* 
El purin de ortiga es uno de esos remedios caseros que podemos usar para casi todo, por un lado nos sirve para fortalecer las plantas ante nuevas plagas y hacerlas mas resistentes y por otro lado nos ayuda a combatir hongos y plagas como los ácaros, pulgones etc..  
Aunque la ortiga muchas veces es vista como una mala hierba os puedo asegurar que estaréis deseando tenerla cerca , realmente es una planta mas que interesante, porque la podemos usar para reactivar el compost y tiene muchísimos usos en medicina natural , ademas de poder usarla también en nuestra cocina ( Tortilla de Ortiga ).  
Centrándonos en el huerto, os aseguro que después de preparar vuestro primer purin de ortiga vais a amar esta planta y cambiar totalmente vuestra forma de pensar respecto a ella, el purin parece un poco engorro prepararlo pero al final son 5 minutos al día, lo podemos usar como repelente de plagas de ácaros, mosca blanca, araña roja y pulgones y para combatir hongos como mildiu y oídio. Lo aplicaremos de forma foliar, ademas es un excelente abono foliar, que apenas teníamos en el blog ninguna receta sobre ello.  
Al ser un abono completamente natural, es muy beneficioso para nuestras plantas. Es rico en micro-elementos y minerales, tales como el hierro, calcio, fósforo, silicio. además de contener una gran cantidad de Nitrógeno, principal nutriente necesario para las plantas en etapa de crecimiento, pero ademas estaremos aportando a nuestro suelo vida que es lo mas importante. Veremos como nuestras plantas adquieren un color verde envidiable, aumentan su vigor y parecen estar más sanas que nunca.     *Purin de gallinaza* 
En el huerto siempre es importante el tema del abonado, y si podemos hacerlo de forma ecológica siempre va a ser mucho mejor que todos los métodos químicos que podamos adquirir, bien por el ahorro de dinero que tendremos al fabricarlo nosotros mismos, como el tema de no contaminar mas nuestro pobre planeta, cuidar el suelo que nos da de comer, que es casi mas importante que cultivar nuestras plantas  
En el video os explico paso a paso como debemos hacer para fabricarnos este purin y comprobar lo eficiente que es en nuestras plantas, solo dejarme recalcaros dos cosas, primero regenerar el suelo con este metodo o por otros es importantisimo ya no solo por nuestras plantas, si no por no agotarlo de recursos y la segunda es la importancia de remover la mezcla TODOS LOS DIAS! ya que la gallinaza puede contener bacterias como salomonela o la escherichia coli, aunque esto no es habitual, removiendo y haciendo bien el proceso no tendremos problema. 
Para hacerlo, es importante que sepamos la relación de la mezcla, que es 1/3 de gallinaza y 2/3 de agua. Posteriormente para regar, la medida será 1 del purin con 10 de agua, porque si no sería muy fuerte, evitando hacerlo en aplicación foliar sobre cultivos de hoja: lechuga, espinaca,etc. y lo bueno es que este abono nos aguantara bien unos 3 meses, guardado a la sombra, tapado, pero no hermético.     *Fuente: portalfruticola.com* Temas similares: Extracto de aji como insecticida natural Artículo: Niño Costero: Sepa cómo se prepara el Senasa para enfrentar las plagas ¿Cómo hacer un deshidratador de alimentos solar? COMO HACER NEGOCIOS CON CHINA 2016 Artículo: Cómo hacer una compostadora giratoria

----------

